
Eight Views of Ōmi - brudgers
https://www.hiroshige.org.uk/Views_Of_Omi/Views_Of_Omi.htm
======
enriquto
These prints are lovely. Does anybody know why some of them are painted inside
an annulus sector? Are they supposed to be inside some other structure, or do
they work standalone?

~~~
mjw1007
To fit on a fan, I think.

~~~
enriquto
And the round ones?

~~~
jgtrosh
Maybe round paper fans?

------
auroz
I learned about Ōmi-hakkei from one of Lafcadio Hearn's magnificent folklore
tales [1].

[1]
[https://archive.org/details/ajapanesemiscel02heargoog/page/n...](https://archive.org/details/ajapanesemiscel02heargoog/page/n84)

------
NetOpWibby
These are beautiful

